# snareing



## brodash (Oct 24, 2007)

anybody do any snaring, was thinking about giving it a try any info would be good info


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Snaring is about all i do what would you like to no...


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

do you have a pic of a typical bobcat snare set?


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

First, check your states regulations to see if you need a permit. Here in Missouri you have to. Also, here we cant use snares we have to use cable restraints. At first I didnt know the difference. But when I took the course I figured it out. A snare kills the animal and a cable restraint doesnt kill it.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I went over to Missouri hunting and trapping site and read their rules on snaring. Sadly, the missouri Fish & Game have bent over backwards in an attempt to satisfy the animal rights movement. In truth, a snare is a snare is a snare. The term "cable restraint" is simply a sissy word for snare. I see that missouri has even gone so far as to require a special training school for those who wish to gain a snaring permit. "Cable restraint"? Hogwash in my opinion, but better than banning the snare completely I guess. Oh yes, I know about the spring loaded snare's but I wouldn't use em on dry land around here because of bird and **** dogs.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah it is stupid to have to take a course, about all they talk about is illegal sets


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

well snaring is a good trapping skill and it is very useful in a wilderness survival situation i get either 20-26 gauge stainless steel wire 26 is best for squirrels and rabbits 20 is good for ***** or foxs etc. i always have a couple of em in the bottom of my pack just in case heres a video of how to make em its not mine though






there are many different types of snares and its a fascinating subject pm me if you need more info


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

brodash said:


> anybody do any snaring, was thinking about giving it a try any info would be good info


I see you are from North Dakota. This is off the ND Game & Fish website and are for the 2007 season.

5. Cable Devices (Snares)
Cable devices are permitted on state wildlife management areas and federal waterfowl production areas after the close of small game seasons (January 6) through March 9, 2008. 
A metal or plastic tag must be attached to each cable device. This tag must display the trapper's name, address and telephone number. 
Relaxing cable devices are permitted. One stop must be affixed to each cable device on land to prevent the loop from opening to a diameter greater than 12 inches. 
Cable devices cannot be placed or set in the field prior to the opening date or remain set or placed in the field after the closing date of the cable device season for respective species. 
All cable devices must be affixed to an immovable object solidly attached to the ground. The use of drags is prohibited. 
Cable devices must be set so the bottom of the loop is no greater than 12 inches from the ground; or when the ground is snow covered, no greater than 12 inches above the bottom of an adult's footprint in the snow beneath the cable device with the full body weight on the foot. 
Cable devices must be constructed of single-strand (1x19) or multi-strand (7x7) or (7x19) carbon or stainless steel cable of 1/16-inch diameter or larger. 
Cable devices must possess a lock or breakaway device that has been tested to break or disassemble at no more than 350 pounds pull. Following is a list of commercially manufactured and available devices, locks or parts that have been tested and meet the requirements (as manufactured by the company): 1) Hopkin S-hook, 2) Gregerson leg snare and neck snare, 3) Kelly (Amberg), 4) Snare Shop ND lock and stop system, 5) Grawe's 12 gauge bullet lock snare with release, 6) Sullivan Breakaway S-hook. 
Those devices, locks or parts previously tested that have met the requirements, but are no longer commercially available, are still legal to use in North Dakota. 
Individuals who self-assemble cable devices from components must assume liability and responsibility for ensuring that devices, locks or parts break or disassemble at 350 pounds or less.

You can also check out the NDG&F furbear section for licences, dates, ect...

http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/furbearer/index.html


----------



## brodash (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for the info now to get busy


----------

